# Using Green Drone Comb For Mite Control



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

I have searched, but haven't really found an answer. I am a newbee and am planning on using the green plastic drone foundations for mite control as a part of my IPM. I will have 2 hives so I bought 4 of them thinking one in each deep and 2 to rotate in every 30 days. I will be using 8 frame hives. I read an article and it seems that they used 2 per each deep in 10 frame hives. It seems like that will take up a lot of valuable real estate, but if thats what I should do, I will. So questions:
How many drone frames should I use for an 8 frame hive?
Where do I place them? I will be using 2 deeps. One or two in each deep? Can I get away with placing them only in the upper deep for convenience?
I read to place them one or two frames in from the side. Seems logical. Correct?
Hope this makes sense. I am still trying to get the lingo correct.
Thank you!
J


----------



## capitalbeesupply (Jul 28, 2013)

Fivej said:


> I have searched, but haven't really found an answer. I am a newbee and am planning on using the green plastic drone foundations for mite control as a part of my IPM. I will have 2 hives so I bought 4 of them thinking one in each deep and 2 to rotate in every 30 days. I will be using 8 frame hives. I read an article and it seems that they used 2 per each deep in 10 frame hives. It seems like that will take up a lot of valuable real estate, but if thats what I should do, I will. So questions:
> How many drone frames should I use for an 8 frame hive?
> Where do I place them? I will be using 2 deeps. One or two in each deep? Can I get away with placing them only in the upper deep for convenience?
> I read to place them one or two frames in from the side. Seems logical. Correct?
> ...


We use drone trapping in some of our hives. With a 2 deep, 10 frame configuration we use a single drone comb in the upper brood box in the #3 or #7 frame position. In our hives where we have medium brood boxes (we typically use 3 or 4 mediums for brood) we use 1 drone frame (for 3 mediums) or 2 (for 4 mediums). We will be running some 8 frame deeps this year and our plan is to run 1 drone frame in the upper box after the bees have drawn most of their brood frames since our 8's will be starting on foundation. I think we will put them in the #2 or #7 position, but may have to slip them to the #3 or #6 depending on the circumstances. The 2 drone combs each per deep would be too many as would 1 in each deep in my opinion (unless you were purposely raising drones for queen rearing).
Rich
Capital Bee Supply
Madison, WI


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I've used one per colony when I had 10 frame deeps and it worked out pretty good. You're right about getting extra to rotate easily.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks guys. I think I am on the right track. I am getting 2 nucs. Am I correct that I should add the frame when I install the nucs and then move it up when I add my second deep? I plan on adding some additional wax prior to install.


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

We use one per colony, placed adjacent to the broodnest. I would probably not put one in a nuc, though, due to the limited space. I'd put one in when you move the nuc to larger quarters.

After that, it is up to the bees. They may be reluctant to draw comb on it at first. Bees draw no comb before they think they should, and you can tell them what you want until you are blue in the face. It is like they're not even listening to you. But they probably will draw it and start using it when they are good and ready.

Then, they may decide it makes a pretty good frame for honey, and fill it up with that instead of drone brood. Patience, grasshopper ... again, you can't tell these critters nuttin. I've seen them do that, then a couple of weeks later pulled the thing to see a huge field of drone brood. Last summer, we raised a new queen in our largest hive, and the first thing the new queen did was lay an entire deep frame, both sides, with drones. As soon as these were capped, we froze them. Between the brood break and the drone frame, the hive had the lowest natural mite load we've ever seen. That frame had been nearly solid nectar and honey before the new queen.

We like the green Pierco drone frames. They're not THE answer, but they're part of the answer.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Phoebee, I will try yelling at them if they do not do as I like. Do you all just freeze them and pop them back in and let the bees take care of them? I read somewhere that they eat them for protein. Elsewhere I read they just clean them out of the hive.


----------



## Faith Apiaries (Apr 28, 2015)

Fivej said:


> I will have 2 hives so I bought 4 of them thinking one in each deep and 2 to rotate in every 30 days.


Rotate those frames every 30 days and what you have there is a thriving mite farm.


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

Fivej,

When we've done it, they just pull the pupae out and haul them outside. Possibly they eat some, if they are short on protein. They will "recycle" larvae on occasion.

You might let the frames thaw first, but if you let them sit around too long the frames get disgusting fast.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Every 30 days is too long to wait to rotate them. I sometimes use drone combs for mite control. When the frames are mostly capped pupa, I rotate them out like you have planned. It ends up being about every two weeks. Don't just plan on a set rotation schedule, instead, do it whenever the frame is full of mostly capped drone brood.

I run 8 frame deeps, two story. If just a single, then I put the drone frame at #2 or #7 positions. When hive gets up to two stories, I run it near the center of the upper story.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks Ray and Faith and Phoebee. I read that you should expect to swap them out at 30 days max, but they were including the time for them to draw comb and the queen to start laying and fill up the comb. I was wondering if it would take as long as 30 days once the comb had already been used. I know the mite life cycle and don't want to have a mite farm so I will keep a close eye on them and pull them when they are getting close to being full upon inspection. J


----------



## Faith Apiaries (Apr 28, 2015)

Fivej said:


> Thanks Ray and Faith and Phoebee. I read that you should expect to swap them out at 30 days max, but they were including the time for them to draw comb and the queen to start laying and fill up the comb. I was wondering if it would take as long as 30 days once the comb had already been used. I know the mite life cycle and don't want to have a mite farm so I will keep a close eye on them and pull them when they are getting close to being full upon inspection. J


It's the drone's brood cycle you're wanting to watch. I give it three weeks...21 days, tops then those frames come out and into the freezer. Let those drones hatch and you've just made your problem way worse than had you done nothing at all. Of course, you knew that...I'm just typing.


----------

